

Two unclassifiable species found off Australian coast - givan
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/sep/04/two-unclassifiable-species-found-off-australian-coast

======
tokenadult
Previous discussion of BBC story about same discovery:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8266913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8266913)

